

Tiobe Index for January 2014 - adamnemecek
http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html#

======
tbirdz
2 interesting things to me are how D is #18 and Go is #36. Given how many
postings about Go you see on HN, you'd think it would be be the other way
around.

Also I thought it was interesting about the rise of F#. That is a language
that looks really cool, but it's tied to the whole Windows/.NET environment.
Of course there is still mono. Has any had any experience with F# in mono, and
know if it is as performant as the windows stack?

~~~
danneu
The absence of Clojure is what reminded me of the bubble I live in. Or should
I say the Clojure Cave.

~~~
thirsteh
Clojure isn't absent on [http://langpop.corger.nl/](http://langpop.corger.nl/)

------
cgrubb
When I search for "javascript programming" on Google I get 77M hits, but when
I search for "transact-sql programming" I get 937k hits. Which seems real. The
relative TIOBE rankings of the two languages does not.

EDIT: more searches:

    
    
        amazon:  javascript: 6010 hits, transact-sql: 1194 hits, t-sql: 2162 hits 
        youtube: javascript: 1.3M hits, transact-sql: 3970 hits, t-sql: 250k hits

------
davidw
I don't have any vested interest in it any more, having sold it on, but my own
index was a lot better than TIOBE:

[http://langpop.com/](http://langpop.com/)

~~~
lkrubner
I like langpop a lot, but is it showing C# correctly? On langpop, C# is shown
as less popular than Ruby. Most of the other data sources that I have checked
show Ruby as being only a fraction of the use of C#. C# is the dominant
Microsoft language, and Microsoft still rules inside of large enterprises.

I do not work in large enterprises. In the universe that I inhabit, Ruby is
popular and C# is unknown. I have always been curious that my own career seems
so far out of step with what organizations like TIOBE show.

If it turns out that langpop is the most accurate of the data surveys out
there, then it deserves credit for correctly showing the rise of Ruby.

~~~
davidw
Could be that C# is no longer working - it was always a bit fiddly because of
how # gets treated by whatever search engine at a particular time. I haven't
touched the code myself in years.

------
bochi
It's hard to believe that JavaScript and Transact-SQL have more or less the
same popularity (1.569% against 1.559%). That's why I don't care about this
index anymore.

------
osipov
there is a fascinating trend with shift away from "mainstream" (i.e. top of
the list except for C) to functional (e.g. F#) and other languages with
specialized paradigms (e.g. MATLAB, TSQL)

------
jasonwatkinspdx
TIOBE is such a farce. Logo is ranked 21 in popularity this month.

------
fdej
C stands tall while the lesser languages devour each other.

